# Anyone tried Body wraps/Thundershirts for anxiety? And can dogs be Agoraphobic?



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Recently posted about Breeze's increasing anxiety on walks due to her noise (specifically gunshot/bird scarer) phobia. http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/140812-giving-up-breeze.html

We've looked into calming remedies and like the look of Skulcap and Valerian tablets and CSJ Calm Down! Herbs but still haven't come to a decision 

Twiggy mentioned having success with a Thundershirt Thundershirt | The Best Solution for Dog Anxiety and I was wondering if anyone else has tried these? 
I've also seen these on the mekuti site and it would be great to have any feedback from any forum users who've tried these or similar products Body wraps for anxiety & sound sensitivity
T-Shirts can help with anxiety and sound sensitivity - excellent for firework fright and contact allergies.

I also took Breeze to the park in town last week on the assumption there would be fewer "shot" noises. There were, but as soon as we were out on open ground, she panicked and ran around in circles, looking for cover to escape to. I think that coming from a kennel background and then being frightened on walks may have made her agoraphobic? 
When I walk her near our home we don't cross open land, it's all footpaths along hedgerows. When we were in the park she was a little more relaxed when I found a shaded path to walk along. Am I just humanising her by assuming she's agoraphobic?

Any ideas or experience would be really appreciated!

Esme x


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Its unlikely to be agoraphobia but as I explained the last time, her anxiety will escalate and she will begin to associate her distress at the sounds with other stimuli that signal the noise is coming. So preparing for walkies may become a trigger as will any other similar sitautions during which the distressing incidents have occurred in the past.

I have found Thundershirts to be somewhat useful in relation to thunder and storm phobia and to a lesser extent with other and more generalised noise phobias.

This combined with calmatives such as Skullcap & Valerian are more successful.

If she is beginning to stress in open spaces conditioning her to wear a calming cap may also help.

Look into Ttouch also as this, with Thundershirt/T-touch wrap & calmatives, is particularly effective.

However, systematic desensitisation will also be vital but as discussed last time you may not get this completely sorted. Teaching her better coping strategies is the key and looking into low level meds for next years season may also be necessary.
Melatonin is a natural occurring body chemical that has been shown to have positive effects on noise phobic dogs so you could discuss its use with your vet or pharmacist. It is commonly used in relation to sleep regulation in humans. 
I know people here have used Zylkene in relation to anxiety and stress issues and liked it although for me the jury is still out on that one


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I think I'm guilty of trying to categorise her fear behaviour into something I can get my head around easier; agoraphobia occurred to me because she's perfectly happy in kennels (was kennelled for 7 years before we got her), happy in our small house and relatively small garden and has hardly any experience of open spaces, apart from the ones she's now associating with scary noises.
I couldn't believe her reaction in the park though, the only noise I could hear was traffic, which she's fine with, but she was terrified poor girl.

Thanks for passing on the Calming caps and Melatonin, haven't heard of these so that's something else to look into


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

I have thought of getting these for Bobby to see if they calm him down when walking. He does walk beautifully when he wears his coat so it got me thinking that maybe the wraps would work. He has always been sound sensitive but in an excitable way, often his brain is half a mile down the road. Now following so many recent attacks by other dogs he is stressed when walking and constantly on the look out for possible trouble.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I have and still use body wraps on Ray, he is a very stressy dog. I find it helpful, he has also seen a ttouch practitioner and I saw how massive a difference the wrap makes. He doesn't like to be touched by strangers, and kept trying to distract himself at every opportunity, the wrap helped him relax and accept the touches. It took one session to boost his confidence.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

dodigna said:


> I have and still use body wraps on Ray, he is a very stressy dog. I find it helpful, he has also seen a ttouch practitioner and I saw how massive a difference the wrap makes. He doesn't like to be touched by strangers, and kept trying to distract himself at every opportunity, the wrap helped him relax and accept the touches. It took one session to boost his confidence.


Thanks for the feedback, dodigna, that sounds really positive!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I tried the wrap on Ziggy for her fear of gunshots, fireworks. I think it helped a bit, but she was a long way off being OK. Didn't try her normal trick of ramming herself so far under my desk she gets wedged in and can't get herself back out, at least!


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi i know exactly what you are going through as you know bonnie is noise phobic and it has taken me along time to get her to recover from fireworks night she is still very nervous outside sometimes doesnt want to go for a walk 
she doing alot of excessive barking inside when she hears something outside i have tried scullcap and valerian they help a little and i also use a tshirt on her i think its an equafleece one that sometimes boosts her confidence 
i have had her looked at by the vet and had tyroid panels done just in case but nothing but i think where she was in the kennels as a pup that was a critical socialisation period and im assuming it was quite quiet thus where the noise sensitivity comes from but i am not giving up just take it slow and try to ignore the noise and play there are gunshots where i am and bonnie hated them she was offlead and ran home but i took her back over the field on a long line and played ball through the gunshots and gave her treats when they went off and now she isnt bothered by them so im getting some progress hope you are ok and hope it gets better for you


----------

